# Our Tropical Wonderland



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:clap: Our Tropical Wonderland

We who are fortunate to call Florida our home have so much to be thankful for. Our Tropical palms are some of the prettiest trees in the world, and they are everywhere:

Our beaches are second to none. The crustal clear warm water & sun bleached sands of Madeira Beach are enjoyed year round by natives and tourist alike:

Some prefer to take their adventure to a higher level:


Our 'Tropical Wonderland' offers some of the best fishing known to man; or woman. Make no doubt about it, women can fish! Sarah, a regular on the Florida, won the jack pot a few weeks ago:

Representing the ladies today, from the state of Connecticut, is Ms. Doreen Reagans. Doreen. like Sarah, is out to win the jack pot. Hold on Doreen; let's get serious! You are up against twenty two men. Can woman-power overcome these odds? Join us as we find out together.
Ms. Reagans is ready to go, and so are we:

The first thing we think of when we see Chef Tammy is food. Like to bring something really special? 'Jersey Girl' will grill to perfection anything we may bring:

One food that really stands out in, 'Our Tropical Wonderland,' is our Cuban sandwiches. Chef Tammy's version is second to none:

OK! Let's hit the bunks. After all, we have twenty hours of hard fishing ahead of us. Before we know it Captain Garret sounds 'Battle Stations!' First up, representing Anchorage, Alaska, Mr. Todd Nelson. Todd, that big eye sure is different:

This 'Man of the North' is playing no games:

But can he catch the big boys? Well!

Todd, what's the seasons like in Anchorage? "Well! We have three months of Summer & nine months of Winter. It's cold; really cold. Hope you like the dark; you will 'see' plenty of it." The average snow-fall is 75.5 inches a year.
It just may be a good idea to stay in Florida. Wonder how our new friend from the far North will handle Mr jack? Hey! This man is a pro:

Let's show the people back home what Florida is all about:

The mangrove snapper bite has been very slow. But some nice ones are hitting the deck:

Well! Our old sun is beginning it's morning ritual:

Representing Thonotosassa, Florida, M. Ayscue and his son Kyle:


The red grouper are ready for breakfast:

By our standards fishing is slow, but we are catching some nice fish:

Mr. Ronnie Millsaps, fishing spot # 12:

Mr. James Ashley, spot # 8:

The ARS are as hard to get away from as the jacks:

Watch out guys, here comes Ms. Reagans. Can 'woman power' once again be in the jack pot money? Our lady from Connecticut has hooked something big, really big.

Can Doreen make the 'Constitution' state proud? Is she woman enough to play with the big boys? On & on goes the great battle. Finally! Color, the color of a jack pot contender:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Part 2 of 2*

Now that's a nice mango:

Even the bonito are big eighty miles off Madeira Beach:

The red grouper are ready for a fight:


Let's remember this one:

The mangos are getting even bigger:

Now that's a gag anyone would be proud of:


Mr Tim Mcalpin is a pro's pro. He plays no games:



It's been a long hard fought day. Many battles were won, some were lost. As that old sun dives into the Western horizon, we start thinking of dinner, of Chef Tammy:

Tammy, what's for dinner? "Well! How do you want your steak grilled? How about some mashed potatoes and steamed green beans?" Jersey girl, you are too much. Bring it on!

Doreen has more important things on her mind than showing the men how to win the jack pot:

Rich, how about another red grouper before we head home. No problem, Bob:

Let's hit the hot shower and then the bunks. Six A.M. Sunday morning will come around before we know it.
Now that was one quick night. Sarah, and her dad, John, were not able to make this trip. Never-the-less, they had to see who is in the money.

Ms. Doreen Reagans the 'Nutmeg' state can be very proud of you, and so are we. Your 17 pound gag was the biggest one entered in the jack pot. (the winning mango hit six pounds)

Florida is, 'Our Tropical Wonderland' twelve months out of the year. As we approach our 'cooler' months many sportsmen think of hunting and Tiger Island Outfitters. Talk about major fun. Join me; I will record all the action. 

Hunting or fishing? Why choose? This is Florida! Let's do both:


Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association.


----------

